

OSS License Combiner Tool - XiZhao
http://www.tldrlegal.com/compare

======
danieldk
It would be nice if it can also warn users that a given combination is
incompatible. E.g. the Apache License version 2 and the GPL version 1/2 are
not compatible. The current comparison suggests that they are.

------
reidrac
This site was discussed 3 months ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4193152>

This "combine" feature seems new though.

I don't understand how it works. I tried MPL 2.0 and GPL 2.0 and it doesn't
say that they are incompatible, in fact it seems to say that the licenses can
be used together.

<http://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.html#MPL-2.0>

So basically it has the same problems already discussed 3 months ago.

TL;DR: don't trust the site.

EDIT: formatting

